# Black Diamond Medium or fine?



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

I prefer medium.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Medium for sure.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 for medium - 20/40 grit


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

+2 on the 20/40 grit


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I use 20/40 and -60 grit and really like both for planting.


----------

